# First time in the East



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2010)

Thursday night will mark my first foray in the East! Our current Master is recovering from health issues, so it's my turn to take care of things. Bro. Joey and I went over the opening and closing so hopefully things will go well! hah! Now I just need to find a hat that'll fit me :001_tt2: Wish me luck!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 22, 2010)

You'll do just fine, Bro. Blake! 

Regarding the other problems your Lodge has, does the cemetery bring in any kind of regular income? If not- dispose of it. You might also consider selling your building & property & finding another space in which to meet. We did that here in Wharton & it was the best move we ever made. Now we spend our money on fun Masonic activities instead of giving it to the utility and insurance companies. The morale of our Brethren has improved tremendously and our attendance & number of candidates have increased greatly.


----------



## JTM (Jul 22, 2010)

hat that will fit?  got a big* head?



*fat





good luck/have fun


----------



## david918 (Jul 22, 2010)

JTM said:


> hat that will fit?  got a big* head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looked good on Face book photos hat seemed to fit his son real well too.:biggrin:


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 23, 2010)

hope your first time was good.  We had our first stated meeting this past Tuesday and while I have filled in a couple of times last year I was still as nervous as a cat in room full of rocking chairs.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 24, 2010)

best advice I can give is type an agenda so if you do have abrain fart you got it all written down.? Or is that just me that has constant gas/bloating in his brain!?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 24, 2010)

rhitland said:


> type an agenda so if you do have abrain fart you got it all written down.?



Doesn't your Secretary do that already? Not only do I prepare the agenda but I email it to all Lodge members (who have email) a few days ahead of time so that they can be prepared to discuss Lodge business at the meeting.



rhitland said:


> Or is that just me that has constant gas/bloating in his brain!?



I ain't goin' there, Puss Boy! :wink:


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 24, 2010)

Excuse me- *Worshipful* Puss Boy!  :lol:


----------



## rhitland (Jul 24, 2010)

lmao,  well it has been tradition that if the WM (at my lodge)wants an agenda he has to type it so i am not gonna put that on my Sec this year he is new in the spot so maybe next year the WM will ask him to do it.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bill we don't allow discussion at our Lodge. That's what the gavels are for right?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 24, 2010)

owls84 said:


> Bill we don't allow discussion at our Lodge. That's what the gavels are for right?


 
I'm not sure if you're kidding or not!


----------



## rhitland (Jul 25, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I'm not sure if you're kidding or not!


 
(Insert Gavel)  Bring yourself to order and quieten down Brother Bill!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 25, 2010)

Give a guy a gavel & look what happens!  :wink:


----------



## JTM (Jul 26, 2010)

in our lodge it really depends on whether to use the gavel on the marble in front of him or on someone's head.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 26, 2010)

Not "in anger", I hope! :wink:


----------



## Sidewinder (Jul 27, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Doesn't your Secretary do that already? Not only do I prepare the agenda but I email it to all Lodge members (who have email) a few days ahead of time so that they can be prepared to discuss Lodge business at the meeting.
> :





I thought since my Secretary makes an agenda and e-mails it to everyone and prints a copy for himself to take to lodge that he would print one off for me as well, but that didn't happen last meeting...He did when I was Senior Warden and I had to feel in for the Master...Why not now???

S&F
Brandon Cruz
(Sidewinder)


----------



## rhitland (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Bill I think he is talking to you?  You Wharton boys are so crazy.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 27, 2010)

Sidewinder said:


> I thought since my Secretary makes an agenda and e-mails it to everyone and prints a copy for himself to take to lodge that he would print one off for me as well, but that didn't happen last meeting...He did when I was Senior Warden and I had to feel in for the Master...Why not now???


 
1. Cause his predecessor was all thumbs when it came to computers & printers & I know the new guy is smarter than that!

2. Cause it is one of the duties of the Secretary to haze a new WM at his first meeting. (Art. 723)  :wink:


----------



## HKTidwell (Jul 27, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> 2. Cause it is one of the duties of the Secretary to haze a new WM at his first meeting. (Art. 723)  :wink:



I couldn't find that article  lol


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 28, 2010)

HAH! Made ya look!  :lol:


----------



## rhitland (Jul 28, 2010)

I was gonna say something cute about the image you bikers give Masonry but I guess their are plenty already doing that.  I wish your avatar said "Share the road and the Lodge" LOL!


----------

